# CLAUDIO CLARINDO: Brazil’s Greatest UltraCyclist



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

December 11, 2013







On June 10, 2014 Claudio Clarindo will once again find himself having a few words with the RAAM emcee under the start banner in Oceanside before he does his traditional sign-of-the-cross and departs eastward, intent on making it to Annapolis in the shortest time possible. This will be his fifth RAAM, making him one of the most experienced riders in the 2014 solo field.

Clarindo has some good results to show for his efforts; in his rookie RAAM of 2007 he became the first Brazilian to ever finish RAAM as a solo, taking 11th place in a time of 11 days, 18 hours and 4 minutes. He returned two years later and in that year, although he finished 12th, he managed to knock over a full day off his time, finishing in 10 days, 22 hours and 11 minutes. Once again he skipped a year and returned in 2011 to score his best result—7th, and his best finish time, 10 days, 15 hours and 49 minutes. In 2012 he returned, taking 8th in 10 days, 23 hours and 2 minutes. He did it all while wearing a nearly constant smile. The easy going and jovial nature of Clarindo and his crew have made them favorites among RAAM’s competitors and staff. And their celebrations at the finish line—well, let’s just say that they’re not very quiet or very reserved! 

FOR THE REST OF THIS STORY FOLLOW THIS LINK:CLAUDIO CLARINDO: Brazil?s Greatest UltraCyclist


----------

